# Galliani: shopping da innamorato... con Helga Costa.



## admin (4 Ottobre 2017)

Adriano Galliani "paparazzato" da Oggi mentre, insieme alla compagna Helga Costa, si è recato a fare shopping nel centro di Milano.

Ecco alcune foto dell'ex AD rossonero


----------



## krull (4 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Adriano Galliani "paparazzato" da Oggi mentre, insieme alla compagna Helga Costa, si è recato a fare shopping nel centro di Milano.
> 
> Ecco alcune foto dell'ex AD rossonero


Ma quel tombino non poteva essere aperto...


----------



## Il Genio (4 Ottobre 2017)

E' sicuramente più innamorata lei


----------



## Mr. Canà (4 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Adriano Galliani "paparazzato" da Oggi mentre, insieme alla compagna Helga Costa, si è recato a fare shopping nel centro di Milano.
> 
> Ecco alcune foto dell'ex AD rossonero



Outfit e forma fisica imbarazzante per Galliani. Lei si vede ad anni luce che lo ama per quello che è.


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Ottobre 2017)

Una coppia incredibile  .

Vai Adrià ti ho odiato per anni ma adesso goditi la vecchiaia


----------



## Black (4 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Adriano Galliani "paparazzato" da Oggi mentre, insieme alla compagna Helga Costa, si è recato a fare shopping nel centro di Milano.
> 
> Ecco alcune foto dell'ex AD rossonero



è evidente che lei è innamorata. Come si fa a resistere ad un uomo così??


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Ottobre 2017)

Un vecchio in pensione con la badante, non vedo cosa ci sia di strano


----------



## fabri47 (4 Ottobre 2017)

Non riesco a godere della felicità di chi ci ha odiato e ci ha sfruttato per anni facendo affari loschi con Preziosi e Raiola.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (4 Ottobre 2017)

Ma come si veste?


----------



## Clarenzio (4 Ottobre 2017)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Ma come si veste?



Ma veramente, c'ha un sacco di soldi, ma si veste da far schifo.


----------



## pipporo (4 Ottobre 2017)

Pagamento rateizzato


----------



## centopercento (4 Ottobre 2017)

madonna che faccia da vecchio, sembra un ottantenne


----------



## Clarenzio (4 Ottobre 2017)

centopercento ha scritto:


> madonna che faccia da vecchio, sembra un ottantenne









Ha quasi ottantanni.
Probabilmente a le piacciono le esultanze ad ogni eiaculazione


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (4 Ottobre 2017)

Ma il pantalone e le scarpe simil anziano che va in bici al mercato? Madre mia!!


----------



## cris (4 Ottobre 2017)

degrado


----------



## impero rossonero (4 Ottobre 2017)

l'amore e' cieco...


----------



## Igniorante (4 Ottobre 2017)

impero rossonero ha scritto:


> l'amore e' cieco...



In questo caso anche sordo e ritardato


----------

